# Thomas Flynn aka rainbow ridge farm in PA



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So you know their breeding animals don't have health certifications, therefore are a larger health risk and come with no health guarantee, and they're overpriced. What exactly are you asking for? By best guess, this is Libby the dam of the puppies. Pedigree: Rainbow's Liberty Belle

She's almost 8 years old and was first bred at just one year old, she whelped a litter about months before her 2nd birthday. Her one offspring listed on OFA has hips but no elbows so presumably failed elbows. I have no idea whom the sire of the litter is.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

How is that the 'best' of anything?
Last minute christmas puppy, maybe- but other than that scenario (which would also entail the puppy present being more important than the puppy actually lasting as a family member) there's nothing 'best' in that breeding.
One grandsire has 8 offspring on OFA and only one appears to have passed elbows. he's the only grandparent I can verify has any clearances. 

The sire and dam do not have clearances even though they are well old enough to- and since he did do clearances on the grandsire, I would assume he knows to do them and probably did do them and the dogs didn't pass. That's my cynical opinion. 

The sire isn't on k9data- and since we can't see the pedigree and only know that he has no clearances from the OFA site, there isn't really any way to judge the pedigree he holds. If you can get his sire and dam's names, I will input them and hope they have been entered prior to today so we could look see what's there. 
Thomas Flynn owns these dogs on k9data-Golden Dais
Hilltop's Bailey Fits
Katie's Golden Rainbow II
Rainbows Fiona
Rainbow's Liberty Belle
Xcaliber Shoot From The Hip
Some of them have some nice dogs behind them, but Belle isn't one of those. And I would guess the stud dog owners behind those ones w nice dogs back there detest that he is probably touting their hard work as something he is breeding... sigh...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

So, it sounds like you are weighing a decision of risky and expensive puppy now from a breeder who should know better against waiting and finding a better breeder. 

I don’t think anyone here is going to say hey that is a great idea. 

The decision is yours to make. To be clear, if you buy this puppy you will support a breeder who through their claim of GRCA membership has agreed to a Code of Ethics that outlines responsible breeding only to choose to do none of it. 

You are also choosing an increased risk for Elbow Dysplasia, Hip Dysplasia, blinding disease and heart diseases that can kill young dogs. You will also be paying an exorbitant price for that risk.

A few health certifications in the grand parent generation is no indication of health. These parent dogs could well be Dysplastic but not symptomatic. That is why x-ray evaluations are necessary on all breeding dogs in order to minimize risk to the puppy families. 

It is ultimately your choice and it seems you are in a better position than most as you are informed that the breeder and puppy you are considering is incredibly health risky. No one here can make this decision for you. I would run from this type of breeding but you may have priorities that are different than mine. 

If you choose this puppy I would highly recommended health insurance and be sure it covers Dysplasia from the start. It won’t make a surgery or recovery any easier but if it is needed, it would save you thousands. Nationwide has a good full coverage plan. 

Good luck with whatever direction you decide.


----------



## Jordanct1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks guys I knew it all already maybe I just needed to hear someone else say it. The weirdest thing though is that this farm has absolutely no reviews but its been around for 25 years. I even called their local humane society just 10 minutes away and they had never heard of it. Thought maybe someone would have done business with them or heard of them.


----------



## Jordanct1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Not that it really matters but here's the sires akc lineage it looks pretty good on paper but without clearances you know....
http://profitpolicy.com/uploads/3/4/7/7/34776414/stanley-traditional-pedigree_1_orig.jpg


----------



## Jordanct1 (Dec 16, 2017)

I have to pass on this one I know. Its just hard I lost my last golden over the summer at almost 15 and this is the longest I've ever been without one in my entire life. I was even born with one! The hardest part is that my 7 year old daughter would love one on Xmas day and I've been looking constantly for 3 weeks and I just can't find anything. Its very frustrating. I didn't realize how hard it would be to get one this time of year.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And here you go on k9data.Pedigree: Rainbows Lord Stanley

He's only 18 months old. And again, I am sure the stud dog owners behind him are mortified.

The clearances behind him are not stellar, actually- lots of practitioner cardiac clearances (there are lay people who can do just as good a job- which is why a cardiologist is required to be adequate for breeding). 

Christmas puppies from good breeders were spoken for back early summer in most cases, I know that's hard but no good breeder deliberately has Christmas litters- you have an idea when she's coming in season and if it happens to coincide w Christmas, that means that your puppy people were not making a hasty decision or last minute filling an order since those puppies if they were due to go home in Jan or Nov their owner-to-be families wanted them long ago. 
My best advice to you would be to find a good breeder that you feel simpatico with and want a relationship with over the life of the puppy, someone you can see yourself calling if things are great or things go wrong, someone you know cares more for your family than to make a potential health problem and then take your good money for it. Maybe birthday instead...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Get your daughter bowls, a collar and leash, a book about puppy training, and a stuffed Godlen Retriever. Wrap them all up. You can still make Christmas Day exciting - and then have her learn about finding a good breeder and why it's worth waiting for the best puppy. :smile2:


----------



## debomb09 (Mar 26, 2020)

This breeder came up on my search on the AKC website- I ran the sire in the OFA database and it says he was tested for Elbows and Hips in 2018 - Does anyone have anymore information or experience with this breeder?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Can you provide the sire and dam registered names?


----------



## debomb09 (Mar 26, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> Can you provide the sire and dam registered names?


Here is the link to their add:


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

So the dam Rainbow's Sweet Madeline (SS02320701), has absolutely nothing on OFA or K9Data, and although sire Rainbows Lord Stanley (SR92784904) has hips and elbows on OFA, he has no eyes or cardiac clearance. His sire did not pass elbows and he has a full sibling who did not pass hips. 

This is not an ethical or reputable breeder, and he is WAY over charging for what he is selling.


----------



## debomb09 (Mar 26, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> So the dam Rainbow's Sweet Madeline (SS02320701), has absolutely nothing on OFA or K9Data, and although sire Rainbows Lord Stanley (SR92784904) has hips and elbows on OFA, he has no eyes or cardiac clearance. His sire did not pass elbows and he has a full sibling who did not pass hips.
> 
> This is not an ethical or reputable breeder, and he is WAY over charging for what he is selling.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It would be interesting- if you could find out, OP, who MAdeline's sire and dam are- since she has no k9data or OFA page there is no info there ...


----------

